# Monark 5-bar  Not my bike but can help with delivery to so cal



## old hotrod (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is a link to a Monark 5bar in Albuquerque. If anyone in So Cal is interested, I may be able to help with delivery if it is still available. http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/atq/3472430572.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Its also back on Ebay. He ran it last month with a start of $1250 and BIN of $1900. The bike has a few issues and would need to be re-restored to be correct and get rid of that hideous red and yellow paint for starters! Ithought about it at $1250 but I already have three frames and two pencil springers and enough to build one complete right now so don't think another project is for me. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181045703267?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 16, 2012)

Man, a 5-Bar is on my top ten list.... But that paint job.... My eyes!:eek:


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 16, 2012)

OK guys, this isn't a thread about the bike and I would appreciate not hijacking...this thread is about transporting the bike safely and at reasonable cost since I will be in the area for the holidays...


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't understand... This particular bike is not up for discussion?... In a thread specifically about this particular bike?
I'm wondering if the colors are just rendered poorly in the photos. With a set of white walls and outdoors in the sunshine the paint would really pop.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 16, 2012)

No it's not...I thought my offer and request were simple enough...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry I should have opened another thread. V/r Shawn


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 26, 2012)

One last bump before the holidays are over...email me-no pm-if you are interested


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm confused I thought that bike sold on the 17th? V/r Shawn


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 26, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm confused I thought that bike sold on the 17th? V/r Shawn




I was just trying to help any caber out with getting it safely delivered. The seller didn't delete the Craigslist listing. So since you are saying it sold, then offer obviously is rescinded and there is no reason for your concern or confusion. Thread closed


----------

